# Speakers Wall Mount Help



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

I have purchase these Cerwin-Vega VE Series VE-5M - Left / right channel speakers - 2-way - black ash for my surround and rear 7.1 setup.http://www.amazon.com/Cerwin-Vega-VE-VE-5M-channel-speakers/dp/B000LSG09Q I have these allready Speaker Wall Mounting Bracket - Black (Max 10LBS) - Set of 2 http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=3012&seq=1&format=2


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

So, what's the question?


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Da me oh 

will the speaker mounts from monoprice,hold them on wall,will replace my old speakers in photo,like to have same setup. i hate to put many wholes in my fresh walls with new mounts.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You should be okay with those mounts and speakers, provided you've used adequate anchoring of the mounts to the wall. Depending on the wall structure (3/8" drywall is quite common), you could use either EZ Anchors (available at Lowes or Home Depot), Molly anchors or butterfly anchors. I'd be a bit wary of using 3/116" or 1/4" screw anchors.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Cholly said:


> You should be okay with those mounts and speakers, provided you've used adequate anchoring of the mounts to the wall. Depending on the wall structure (3/8" drywall is quite common), you could use either EZ Anchors (available at Lowes or Home Depot), Molly anchors or butterfly anchors. I'd be a bit wary of using 3/116" or 1/4" screw anchors.


thanks,oh btw when i put my Home Theatre Room together,I put studs there for my speakers mounts,smart i guess


----------

